# Fuse box diagram and checking fuses 2000 328i



## mcmath512 (Oct 22, 2015)

Where can i find the correct fuse box diagram for a 2000 328I and how do I check to see if fuses are good? Right now the outside mirrors, heat and remote key are not working. Please help me. I've look all over the internet for a diagram. Why is this so difficult? Thanksl


----------



## Alika808 (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to Bimmerfest.

Check this.

http://www.autofuseboxdiagram.com/8954-2000-bmw-328i-engine-compartment-fuse-box-diagram/


----------

